# nvidia treiber installationsproblem

## LeSchaf

Hallo,

ich habe Gentoo von der LiveCD installiert und das läuft auch alles gut soweit. Dann wollte ich den nvidia-treiber draufpacken und hab mich an http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/nvidia-guide.xml gehalten.

Das funktioniert auch wunderbar, bis dahin, wo man in /etc/X11/xorg.conf den driver auf "nvidia" wechseln soll. wenn ich die datei öffne, habe ich dort u.a. stehen:

 *Quote:*   

> Identifier "Card0"
> 
> 

 

Scheint also, als wäre meine Grafikkarte (7600 GS) nicht erkannt worden (oder ist das normal?). Hab mir da erstmal nichts bei gedacht und alles angepasst, wie im Manual beschrieben. Wenn ich jetzt allerdings 

```
glxinfo | grep direct
```

mache, bekomme ich als Ergebnis:

 *Quote:*   

> direct rendering: NO
> 
> OpenGL renderer string: MESA GLX Indirect

 

Wie gesagt, es gab nirgendwo eine Fehermeldung

----------

## 69719

Wäre ich jetzt ein Zauberer, dann könnte ich deine xorg.conf sehen.

----------

## disi

```
Identifier "Card0" 
```

ist nur der name, der spaeter in der server configuration verwendet wird.

```
Driver "nvidia"
```

ist wichtig, das es in der xorg.conf steht

//edit:

hast du das modul geladen, nach "emerge nvidia-drivers"?

```
# lsmod | grep nvidia && rmmod nvidia

# modprobe nvidia
```

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Identifier "Card0" 

 

Der "Identifier" ist einfach nur ein beliebiger Name für die Karte, was dort steht ist vollkommen wurscht.

Allerdings ist es schwer dir zu helfen, ohne dass du uns wenigstens deine xorg.conf zeigst.

modprobe nvidia kann man sich glaub auch sparen, weil der X-Server das Modul automatisch bei bedarf lädt.

----------

## Max Steel

hast du

eselect opengl set nvidia

ausgeführt??

Dadurch wird ihm gesagt das er alles was mit 3d zu tun hat auf dem nvidia Driver gemacht werden muss.

Den Unterschied merkt man deutlich mit glxgears.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich denke seit /usr/bin/nvidia-settings sind die Probleme gelöst.

----------

## Vortex375

Hmm, eigentlich nicht, weil mit nvidia-settings lässt sich der Treiber ja nur konfigurieren, wenn er schon läuft. Beim einrichten des Treibers hilft das Programm nicht.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Mein Fehler. Es gibt da irgendetwas, was man in der Konsole ausführen kann. Ich glaube /usr/bin/nvidia-xconfig.

----------

